

William Zinsser on How to Write Well About Science - Red_Tarsius
http://www.brainpickings.org/2015/05/27/william-zinsser-on-writing-well-science/

======
b_emery
It took me a while to realize that as a scientist I am a professional writer.
Ironic considering that I originally got into science (studying physics)
because I hated writing.

Now I try to frame it like writing code. If I can just find a way to 'compile'
my writing and have it 'run' when I'm done, to get the little positive
feedback I get when code works, then I might not know the difference.

What a great article. I need to read his book, which is sitting on my desk at
this very moment.

~~~
munificent
> If I can just find a way to 'compile' my writing and have it 'run' when I'm
> done

Write it in Markdown. Compile it to pretty HTML or PDF. That's what I did for
my book and it is surprisingly effective for me at making the writing process
feel more concrete.

I like having an iteration loop a little more distinct than just "look up at
the previous paragraph".

------
munificent
If you haven't read it, I heartily recommend On Writing Well. It is one of my
absolute favorite books. It will make you a better writer, which is a vital
skill for technical people. Even more, it may make you a clearer thinker.

------
ar-jan
It's a little sad to keep seeing such approving references to Strunk & White's
Elements of Style. To see why, read Pullum's The Land of the Free and The
Elements of Style.

[http://ling.ed.ac.uk/~gpullum/LandOfTheFree.pdf](http://ling.ed.ac.uk/~gpullum/LandOfTheFree.pdf)

